# In 8-10 weeks (or so) Matt will have a new, custom Carvin DC727!



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

I just put it on order!!!  Here are the specs:


Custom Carvin DC727

Fixed Bridge 
Deep Triple-Step Dragonburst finish on Tubular/Sausage Quilt with Matching Quilted Maple headstock (Gold Carvin Logo)
Birdseye Maple fretboard with no inlays (requested a LOT of figuring in the birdseye! )
Swamp Ash body with a Maple neck (again, requested a figured maple neck!  )
Tung Oil neck
Stainless Steel Jumbo fretwire
Customized DC747 Control Layout (1 volume, 1 tone + 3-way blade switch) + 2 coil split toggles and phase toggle switch 
Black Hardware
Graphtech saddles
Dunlop Straplocks


Oh yes.... it will be sexy!  I got the phase switch installed because I'm planning on (eventually... later down the road lol ) installing a GHOST piezo system and using that hole for the switch.  I can't wait! It was cool too because they let me put down 10% for now since it was a custom order so I only have to pay $150 right now (good for me because I have to sell some stuff!  )! I am looking forward to seeing how she turns out... hope the Dragonburst looks as good as I hope it will!  Now I need to think of what pickups would sound good in that wood combo?  Might send an email to BKP about it....


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 10, 2007)

so, you ordered bulb's guitar?  



congrats. i'm sure it will look sex.
epic picstory when it arrives.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 10, 2007)

What does the triple step do? How's that different from a normal Dragonburst?


----------



## Blexican (Oct 10, 2007)

All this talk about Maple boards and Sausage quilt just makes me want breakfast.

Seriously though, this looks like it'll slay. Can't wait for pics, Matt!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

Glad you decided not to go with a 6 string carvin like you said you were considering ;p 

Cant wait to see it \m/


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> so, you ordered bulb's guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just about, mines a DC727 because I don't need that middle pickup. I wanted a Dragonburst and after playing his I think I like the tone from that wood combo.  




Jeff said:


> What does the triple step do? How's that different from a normal Dragonburst?




Hey said they only do a Deep Triple Step on the Dragonburst. AFAIK the only difference between the triple step and the regular finish they normally do is that they rub black into top before they stain it to "deepen" the look of the figuring of the quilt.  




Blexican said:


> All this talk about Maple boards and Sausage quilt just makes me want breakfast.
> 
> Seriously though, this looks like it'll slay. Can't wait for pics, Matt!




Damn it, now I'm hungry too! Thanks Blex!  I'll be posting a picstory in about 2-3 months! Happy early Christmas present to me! 




Metal Ken said:


> Glad you decided not to go with a 6 string carvin like you said you were considering ;p
> 
> Cant wait to see it \m/




You sure that was me Ken?  I said I was thinking of selling my 6-string carvin FOR a 7-string Carvin!   I'll be posting pics as soon as I can!


----------



## kmanick (Oct 10, 2007)

that's it ....go towards the light Matt, ........go towards the light.
Sounds like it will be killer.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> You sure that was me Ken?  I said I was thinking of selling my 6-string carvin FOR a 7-string Carvin!   I'll be posting pics as soon as I can!



Were you? I remember us talking about carvins. i was tired


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

Haha yeah... I think you were just tired, it was pretty late! 


I'm hoping mine will look similar to this (without the neck showing):








Gorgeous!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 10, 2007)

very nice, looking forward to seeing pics.

If you get the GHOST system, please do a topic/picstory on it, as I am interested in one also, but dont know where to start/find it/consider if its possible/blahh.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

Allen (Dendroaspis, up in Canada) did a picstory on the install of one of these systems on a 7-string. He did an amazing job and a great picstory. If he was in the US I would have him do it to mine! 

It can be found here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-org-workbench/7162-tech-rg7321-piezo-install.html#post116710


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 10, 2007)

ah yeh, i remember that. but is your carvin gonna have a TOM bridge or one like his? I think I have a guitar coming my way with a TOM, so makes it somewhat more difficult I guess =[


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> ah yeh, i remember that. but is your carvin gonna have a TOM bridge or one like his? I think I have a guitar coming my way with a TOM, so makes it somewhat more difficult I guess =[



Carvin doesn't use a TOM on their 7's. Mine is a fixed bridge just like the one Allen worked on. The TOM would just require you to drill the holes below the bridge.


----------



## Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't wait to see pics of this


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> ah yeh, i remember that. but is your carvin gonna have a TOM bridge or one like his? I think I have a guitar coming my way with a TOM, so makes it somewhat more difficult I guess =[



Graphtech makes them for TOM bridges too.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Matt bought a guitar!! Will wonders never cease? 

Congrats on the new shred machine. 

If it had a trem I'd call first dibs when you sell it.


----------



## Scott (Oct 10, 2007)

I still get some type of compensation


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Hey Matt bought a guitar!! Will wonders never cease?
> 
> Congrats on the new shred machine.
> 
> If it had a trem I'd call first dibs when you sell it.



 I'm surprised it took you so long to enter this thread, Eric!  I don't know how much shredding I'll be doing on it (unless I learn, I can't sweep for shit  ) but the metal riffage will be unleashed!  I don't need a trem for a riff machine!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

Scott said:


> I still get some type of compensation



You didn't find my custom order!


----------



## Scott (Oct 10, 2007)

You just _think_ I didn't.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm surprised it took you so long to enter this thread, Eric!  I don't know how much shredding I'll be doing on it (unless I learn, I can't sweep for shit  ) but the metal riffage will be unleashed!  I don't need a trem for a riff machine!



 I can't live on here. Occasionally I do get offline and do something else. It's rare but it happens. 

OBTW, if it was my guitar and I was getting a set of BKP. I'd try a set of Holy Divers.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I can't live on here. Occasionally I do get offline and do something else. It's rare but it happens.
> 
> OBTW, if it was my guitar and I was getting a set of BKP. I'd try a set of Holy Divers.



You can and you will sir! You don't leave your computer chair, don't lie!  


There aren't many (any?) 7-string Dio songs.... unless you want me to throw in that KSE hardcore breakdown in the Holy Diver cover?!?!   I'm thinking of going with that (almost constant) prescription from Tim.... "take 1 nailbomb and 1 cold sweat and call me in the morning."


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

Scott said:


> You just _think_ I didn't.



Find my guitar, you did not. Eat maple syrup you will.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> There aren't many (any?) 7-string Dio songs....



I dont think dio's done vocals on anything tuned lower than Eb or D (The new H&H live disc was tuned down a whole step...)


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> You can and you will sir! You don't leave your computer chair, don't lie!
> 
> 
> There aren't many (any?) 7-string Dio songs.... unless you want me to throw in that KSE hardcore breakdown in the Holy Diver cover?!?!   I'm thinking of going with that (almost constant) prescription from Tim.... "take 1 nailbomb and 1 cold sweat and call me in the morning."



Well I mentioned the Holy Diver  because it is slightly darker and more muscular than the Nailbomb. All that ash and maple is going to get bright in a hurry. Of course, if I recall correctly, bulb has a Lundgren in his Carvin so you might want to consider a Painkiller or a War Pig for maximum riffing damage potential.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Well I mentioned the Holy Diver  because it is slightly darker and more muscular than the Nailbomb. All that ash and maple is going to get bright in a hurry. Of course, if I recall correctly, bulb has a Lundgren in his Carvin so you might want to consider a Painkiller or a War Pig for maximum riffing damage potential.



I keep forgetting you're into BKPs as much as I am bro!  I'll have to read into the 7-string version a bit more, maybe you have something there. I know they are bright guitars to begin with and I figured all that bright wood was going to lead that way so maybe something to tame it a bit but not TOO much.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 10, 2007)

Taken from here. 



> Holy Diver has more output than Nailbomb & is much fuller & fatter in the lower mids. Nailbomb has a more upper mids & top end & really scythes through the mix. If I had to come up with one word for each I'd say Holy Diver = chunk, Nailbomb = cut. Despite being quite hot, both pickups are beautiful clean - the HD is warmer, the NB brighter, but both clean up really nicely & still respond well to changes in your pick attack etc.



You want some Holy Divers.  I know I do.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> You want some Holy Divers.  I know I do.



They should come in TIGAH! striped colors. Or, be shiny (like diamonds).


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> They should come in TIGAH! striped colors. Or, be shiny (like diamonds).



 I would get that and ride the tigahhhhh! LOOK OUT!


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 10, 2007)

I just want a set of Bareknuckle pickups because the names sound so fucking cool.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2007)

If they name one after a move from street fighter, i'm ordering one. 

"What you got in there?"
"Hurricane kick in the bridge. Tiger Uppercut in the neck."


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> If they name one after a move from street fighter, i'm ordering one.
> 
> "What you got in there?"
> "Hurricane kick in the bridge. Tiger Uppercut in the neck."



 "Yeah, that's cool. I went with the 'Sho-Ryuken' in the bridge and the 'Hadoken' in the neck."


----------



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2007)

Matt you want to buy a calibrated Holy Diver set or a calibrated Warpig set so you can tell me how they sound before my Christopher Woods is done (clearly you've got some time )


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> If they name one after a move from street fighter, i'm ordering one.
> 
> "What you got in there?"
> "Hurricane kick in the bridge. Tiger Uppercut in the neck."





HighGain510 said:


> "Yeah, that's cool. I went with the 'Sho-Ryuken' in the bridge and the 'Hadoken' in the neck."


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 11, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Matt you want to buy a calibrated Holy Diver set or a calibrated Warpig set so you can tell me how they sound before my Christopher Woods is done (clearly you've got some time )



I'm leaning towards the Holy Diver bridge and Cold Sweat neck at the moment, but that can always change....   So fickle I am. 

Besides, you have to hope that Tim is still making Bare Knuckle pickups in 35 years when your Christoper Woods guitar is finally finished!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 11, 2007)

I cannot wait to see it. This will be badass.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 11, 2007)

As for pickups, I'd definitely go for a Duncan. Duncans sound really good in bright configurations like that. Either the JB, Custom or Invader could all work great in the bridge for sure. I personally would probably go with the Invader (since thats what I use in my customs), but all 3 would work great. I think DiMarzios would sound kind of thin and harsh w/ those woods. DiMarzios sound better in mahogany or basswood IMO. Jazz in the neck, no brainer.

Duncans really sound good with ENGLs too. In a neck-thru guitar with a maple neck, maple is going to make up 90% of your tone, and I can definitely vouch for the 3 Duncan models I mentioned in that configuration. The JB's low B response can be a little problematic sometimes though, based on what I know about your tastes I'd go for one of the others.

No need to pay alot of $ for foreign pickups just yet, try some cheaper options first. The majority of people flipping out about them have never played them, it's a lot of hype and "the grass is greener" stuff. That said I'm sure they're good, but I'd feel better recommending what I'm positive about. 

Or... wait for the 7-string Duncan Blackouts to come out and try those


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 11, 2007)

I tried Duncans (JB7 + Jazz7 specifically) in my last Carvin and didn't end up liking the result. It was an overly bright guitar (alder + maple neck + ebony fretboard) and even the Duncans couldn't tame it.  I REALLY dig the way my custom Thorn sounds with the BKPs so I was hoping maybe Tim could work his magic again. Not sure I want to go active just yet so blackout 7's are a distant chance.  Might try Duncans again although a 7 set of passive Duncans is still really expensive and hard to find used.  I have time I guess but I'd really like to have a set of pickups ready to go in when it gets here because playing a stock Carvin is a joy, but hearing a stock Carvin makes me want to cry. 

Definitely no DiMarzio 7's because as you already stated they will most likely sound like poo in this guitar.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 11, 2007)

Matt..... you just suck...  STOP MAKING US FEEL BAD BY GETTING ALL THESE NICE GUITARS AND GEAR... 




 just kidding! Keep on getting them, and making picstories like nobody else and I'm fine with it!


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 11, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about Matt buying gear. He'll just sell it in a month anyway.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome!  Can't wait to see it. I still want a Carvin 7.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 11, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I wouldn't worry about Matt buying gear. He'll just sell it in a month anyway.



 




Shawn said:


> Awesome!  Can't wait to see it. I still want a Carvin 7.




You need to get one Shawn! You'd love it I'm sure!


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 11, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


>


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 11, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


>



Don't be so emo Eric!   Now simmer down, lest I be forced to murderlize your face!  


P.S. 10 weeks and counting!!!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 11, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I keep forgetting you're into BKPs as much as I am bro!  I'll have to read into the 7-string version a bit more, maybe you have something there. I know they are bright guitars to begin with and I figured all that bright wood was going to lead that way so maybe something to tame it a bit but not TOO much.



He is absolutely right.Painkiller is your best bet Matt!You are going to need Enough bottom and a wide range of midds and tightnes..Painkiller delivers it!
BTW ,Nice finish!


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 11, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Don't be so emo Eric!   Now simmer down, lest I be forced to murderlize your face!
> 
> 
> P.S. 10 weeks and counting!!!!



Bring it bitch! 

I need a Carvin 7 string.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 11, 2007)

daemon barbeque said:


> He is absolutely right.Painkiller is your best bet Matt!You are going to need Enough bottom and a wide range of midds and tightnes..Painkiller delivers it!
> BTW ,Nice finish!



What about your PATB-2 7 Custom from Duncan? Did you bail on that for a Bare Knuckle or did you like the custom Duncan more?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 11, 2007)

Boofest, just got a call from Carvin and they wouldn't do that 3-way blade setup unless they put it in as an "option 50" which tacks another $100 onto the order. I'm okay with a 3-way toggle for $100 less....   Not major but would have been very nice.  Still getting what I want at a very nice price!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 11, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> You need to get one Shawn! You'd love it I'm sure!



Or he can just wait about 14 weeks and buy yours


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 11, 2007)

i call dibs on this, btw.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 11, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Don't be so emo Eric!   Now simmer down, lest I be forced to murderlize your face!



Dont you call my smilies emo


----------



## technomancer (Oct 11, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i call dibs on this, btw.



You need to start buying things before you can call dibs on anything else


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 11, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i call dibs on this, btw.



This one is not for sale, seriously fucker! 




Metal Ken said:


> Dont you call my smilies emo



Haha that's because I used that smiley in another thread and Eric called me emo!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 12, 2007)

technomancer said:


> You need to start buying things before you can call dibs on anything else





















*i still call dibs on this.


----------



## Naren (Oct 12, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> *i still call dibs on this.



[action=Naren]calls dibs on Shawn Fjellstad's soul.[/action]


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 12, 2007)

Btw does anyone know what the heaviest gauge string you can fit through a Sperzel is? I'm going to be dropping this bitch to A so I want something that won't be floppy but I don't want to drill out the tuner!


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Btw does anyone know what the heaviest gauge string you can fit through a Sperzel is? I'm going to be dropping this bitch to A so I want something that won't be floppy but I don't want to drill out the tuner!



I think it's a .058 or a .060.


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 12, 2007)

I had to unwound the low B/A string on the JP7 which is .68 to make it fit. So you dont need to drill, just unwound the string by the end.


----------



## midian (Oct 12, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> I had to unwound the low B/A string on the JP7 which is .68 to make it fit. So you dont need to drill, just unwound the string by the end.



...yeah, imho, that works pretty well. my friend does this all the time and hes changing strings every month.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 12, 2007)

Naren said:


> [action=Naren]calls dibs on Shawn Fjellstad's soul.[/action]





[action=ShawnFjellstad] doesn't care, so long as he gets Matt's carvin when Matt gets tired of it. [/action]


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 12, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> [action=ShawnFjellstad] doesn't care, so long as he gets Matt's carvin when Matt gets tired of it. [/action]



[action=Matt] thinks ShawnF needs to put the bottle of glue down...[/action]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 12, 2007)

[action=ShawnF] thinks matt needs to SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!  [/action]

seriously though, i would totally buy this if you end up selling it later.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 12, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> [action=ShawnF] thinks matt needs to SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!  [/action]
> 
> seriously though, i would totally buy this if you end up selling it later.



Nah, I've been seriously itching to get a Dragonburst Carvin 7 for about 2 years.  Seeing Misha's in person reminded me how much I wanted one again, minus that silly middle pickup that I won't need anyways!  It won't be going anywhere once I get it... might end up with about a dozen pickup swaps if I can't find one I like, but it's not getting sold. Consider this officially "not for sale" like my Thorns, no joke.  I'm fucking excited as hell for it too!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 12, 2007)

congrats.







edit: please? c'mon! break, damn you, break!


----------



## Scott (Oct 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Nah, I've been seriously itching to get a Dragonburst Carvin 7 for about 2 years.




Same. I may have to order one myself...


----------



## Battousai (Oct 12, 2007)

post a review of this guitar when it comes ... im aiming to get a carvin soon and id like to see a serious review from a person whos had tons of guitars to compare it with...


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 12, 2007)

Scott said:


> Same. I may have to order one myself...



You should man, their basses are kick ass but the DC727 is where it's at bro! 




Battousai said:


> post a review of this guitar when it comes ... im aiming to get a carvin soon and id like to see a serious review from a person whos had tons of guitars to compare it with...



 No problem man!  If I end up liking it a lot, I might order another custom one (no hints on the 2nd one until I make that decision, but if I do, it will be COOOOOOOOL!!!!  hehe). Carvin makes some gorgeous 7's and they are uber playable... I just need to find a set of pickups to maximize the tonal properties and get to where I want it.  If I can do that, I'll be set for 7's (until Ron finally decides to make one! ).


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 14, 2007)

did you get it yet? can i buy it yet?


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 14, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> did you get it yet? can i buy it yet?



1. No sir, 8-10 WEEKS... you're more impatient than I am! 

2. HELL NO!  

I heard from a few of the hardcore Carvin guys that lately Carvin has really gotten their act together and has been delivering all guitars within their due date and some even EARLIER! Maybe I'll get lucky and end up with mine early!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 14, 2007)

mine always got in early. 


by the way, the inevitable picstory for this better be fucking EPIC.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 14, 2007)

The dragonburst makes to look amazing all the guitars 

Matt, i want to see the beast when it arrives.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 14, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> mine always got in early.
> 
> 
> by the way, the inevitable picstory for this better be fucking EPIC.



Do I ever do anything less?   Don't worry, I have 2 months to plan it... hehehe!  



skinhead said:


> The dragonburst makes to look amazing all the guitars
> 
> Matt, i want to see the beast when it arrives.



Yeah Frank, Dragonburst is one of the best color combos they offer.  I shall deliver a fitting picstory upon arrival!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just realized that once I had my Invoice # (which I have had since last week! d'oh!) I could check the status of my Carvin 7!!! YAY!!!!!!



Carvin Guitar Tracker said:


> Path History:
> 10/12/2007 Neck construction
> 10/17/2007 Body Construction and Sanding



Sweet... moving right along! Here's what it says according to Carvin for estimates:

Neck construction: 2-14 days
Body Construction and Sanding: 5-10 days 
Finishing and Polishing: 5-14 days
Hardware Setup and Quality Assurance: 1-5 days
Packed and Shipped: 1-2 days


So the guitar was ordered on 10/11/07... they finished the neck within 6 days and it's been in Body construction/sanding for 5 (not sure if they are counting weekends or not) so I'm like halfway through the first part of the build. I guess with the finish the dragonburst might take extra time... we'll see!


----------



## parabola5353 (Oct 22, 2007)

dude i cannot wait until your guitar comes, i need to see them pics. if it's baller like some shit, maybe i need to save up 100 bucks more or so to get that dragonburst, or any quilted/flame maple top.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 22, 2007)

Carvin's Dragonburst 







That guitar minus Carvin's annoying habit of putting way too damn many switches on their guitars is hot buttered sex.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 8, 2007)

Well just checked GuitarTraq and this is what it says now:



> Path History:
> 2007/10/12-New Order
> 2007/10/17-Neck Construction
> 2007/11/05-Body Construction and Sanding



So I guess it got held up on something.  Kinda weak since it's been in body construction and sanding for the full 2 weeks... killing me guys! I was hoping to get it early but it looks like they are taking their sweet time with this one. Better be good when I get it too!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 8, 2007)

So how many custom guitars do you have on order right now? 3?


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 8, 2007)

Xtremevillan said:


> So how many custom guitars do you have on order right now? 3?



The Carvin that I ordered last month and the Mike Sherman that I'm preparing to order. My only two 7's too, I haven't owned a 7 in a while so I figured I'd get what I wanted this time around and not skimp on the good options due to price constraints.  Should help me actually hang onto them!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Should help me actually hang onto them!



Famous last words. 

I should know, I've said them myself!


----------



## Jeff (Nov 8, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Well just checked GuitarTraq and this is what it says now:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess it got held up on something.  Kinda weak since it's been in body construction and sanding for the full 2 weeks... killing me guys! I was hoping to get it early but it looks like they are taking their sweet time with this one. Better be good when I get it too!



Keep in mind that a number of employees were effected by the Cali fires, so that might delay things. 

Mine was ordered 10/31 and as of today is still marked as new order on Guitar Traq, and I got a post card saying it'll be done 12/19.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 8, 2007)

You people need to stop buying Carvins. You might turn into a bad influence on me.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 8, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> You people need to stop buying Carvins. You might turn into a bad influence on me.



Everything goes in waves here. For awhile the hot guitar was the S7320, because it was the first S Ibanez had in awhile. 

The Xiphos 7 will come out and that'll be the new thing. Or the Hellraiser 7 OFR.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, but I actually want a Carvin.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 8, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Keep in mind that a number of employees were effected by the Cali fires, so that might delay things.
> 
> Mine was ordered 10/31 and as of today is still marked as new order on Guitar Traq, and I got a post card saying it'll be done 12/19.



That's a good point considering it's in San Diego.  Didn't think of that, puts me at ease a little bit... I can be patient since I can only imagine what it's like for those guys and gals who lost their homes out there.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 26, 2007)

2007/10/12-New Order 
2007/10/17-Neck Construction 
2007/11/05-Body Construction and Sanding 
2007/11/20-Finishing and Polishing

According to Carvin's GuitarTraq the last two steps are:

Hardware Setup and Quality Assurance: 1-5 days
Packed and Shipped: 1-2 days

So, since my estimated delivery date was 11/30/07 maybe they will end up getting it to me soon at least! 

Getting closer though...  I've been thinking about putting the BKPs into the Carvin and then ordering a set of those custom Nordstrand pickups from Mike Sherman's friend for the Sherman 7 just to have two REALLY different 7's... hmmm....


----------



## Naren (Nov 26, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm........... can't wait to see this baby.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm........... can't wait to see this baby.



Thanks Naren!  You will... I realize I was being a jerk for saying I wasn't going to post any more picstories so I will definitely put one up for you guys to see.  Hopefully she SOUNDS good too... because if that's the case the guitar will be on her way to a luthier soon to get that BKP Nailbomb 7 set I have sitting on my desk installed finally!


----------



## Alpo (Nov 26, 2007)

Damn... I think I've got Carvin GAS!  They're kinda expensive here, though. Do you need to route it to fit Bare Knuckles?


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 26, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Damn... I think I've got Carvin GAS!  They're kinda expensive here, though. Do you need to route it to fit Bare Knuckles?



Yes, definitely.  Looking down at the body the right pickup leg/ear (whatever you want to call it ) is smaller than the left side on Carvin pickups and pickup routes. If you widen up the cavity (and possibly deepen it too depending on pickups, haven't tried it with a BKP yet) a bit on the sides you should be okay. It's not terribly hard to do but it's definitely not something I want to try on a figured maple top with a pretty finish!  I'm sending it to a qualified luthier and having some pretty wooden pickup rings installed as well.  It's going to look slick when it's all finished.


----------



## Alpo (Nov 26, 2007)

That sucks.  Why can't they just make the routes bigger!


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 26, 2007)

Alpo said:


> That sucks.  Why can't they just make the routes bigger!



I've been saying that for years bro... it's one of my biggest complaints with Carvin guitars.  They make such nice instruments but a lot of people (myself included obviously) just don't jive with their stock pickups.  I'm not asking them to upgrade their guitars to come with SD-7s or DiMarzio 7's or anything like that. They can still put their own pickups in there; just make a universal pickup route like everybody else so if I want to put aftermarket pickups in there I don't have to spend any money having someone help me not destroy the top of the guitar!  Is that too much to ask on a $1500+ guitar?


----------



## Alpo (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, that really killed my GAS.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 26, 2007)

Alpo said:


> Yeah, that really killed my GAS.



Well if it helps, an experienced luthier should be able to do the operation with little trouble at all. I spoke with a veteran who will be doing it (assuming the guitar sounds good enough to be worthy of the BKPs when I get it of course ) for me and he's not charging me much at all. He said most guys are just afraid to do it because they either a) don't know what they're doing or b) aren't confident they can do it without destroying your guitar, in which case they shouldn't be doing it anyways!  If you can find a local guy who has been working on guitars for a while you should be okay, if not send it to a luthier for the best results. That's what I'm doing and I have full confidence in him.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like we have another update!!!!! 


Path History: 
2007/10/12-New Order 
2007/10/17-Neck Construction 
2007/11/05-Body Construction and Sanding 
2007/11/20-Finishing and Polishing 
2007/11/27-Hardware Setup and Quality Assurance 


Next step is packing and shipping, so looks like at the latest I *should* have my Carvin by next week!


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2007)

win im interested to see what this finish will look like on this.

im not really a fan of carvin guitars i dont like the shape of the headstocks or the way the body is carved but some of their finishes are great.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nick said:


> win im interested to see what this finish will look like on this.
> 
> im not really a fan of carvin guitars i dont like the shape of the headstocks or the way the body is carved but some of their finishes are great.



Don't worry Nick, I'll post plenty of pictures for you guys.  With their guitars some people love them and some hate them.  Once I played one I thought they played AWESOME but sounded so-so, but that's what aftermarket pickups are for right?  The finish should be superb unless the finish guy left again and they let a noob grab the spraygun!  Oh.... crap... please don't let that actually be the case!   I'm curious to see how dark the deep triple step Dragonburst comes out myself.... hopefully I dig it!


----------



## shredder777 (Nov 28, 2007)

Dude dont forget the locking nut for your floyd, i didnt know you had to buy one separately and i had to pay an extra $75 bucks!


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 28, 2007)

shredder777 said:


> Dude dont forget the locking nut for your floyd, i didnt know you had to buy one separately and i had to pay an extra $75 bucks!



Huh?  Mine was ordered with a fixed bridge broseph!  No need for a locking nut without the floyd, probably mistook my guitar with one of the other half-dozen recently ordered Carvins.  I had one with a floyd and no locking nut.... it was convenient to not have to lock and unlock for retuning but if I order another Carvin with a floyd it will DEFINITELY get the locking nut!  Thanks for looking out though!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 28, 2007)

i'm as excited as you are to see it matt!! i'm dying for some pics when you get that sucker


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 28, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i'm as excited as you are to see it matt!! i'm dying for some pics when you get that sucker



Haha thanks man!  I think I pee'd a little when I saw it was almost done!  Then I got some good news from Mike Sherman and I received the last of my hardware for that build today as well! I should go buy a lotto ticket or something!  Full-blown picstory by next week hopefully, keep your fiingers crossed that there are no issues in QC, although if they DO find something wrong I'd rather them fix it BEFORE it goes out!


----------



## Blexican (Nov 28, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Haha thanks man!  I think I pee'd a little when I saw it was almost done!  Then I got some good news from Mike Sherman and I received the last of my hardware for that build today as well! I should go buy a lotto ticket or something!  Full-blown picstory by next week hopefully, keep your fiingers crossed that there are no issues in QC, although if they DO find something wrong I'd rather them fix it BEFORE it goes out!



HUP! There goes that pain in my side again. 

Seriously, can't fucking wait for pics!


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome, dude. Can't wait for the picstory.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2007)

One final bump for this thread before I will be making the official picstory!!!  I got the call from Carvin today requesting the balance due to be paid as The Dragon is shipping out today! Enter the Dragon...  

So I guess for anyone else with a guitar on order with Carvin, you could assume yours will be done before the date or at most within a week after like mine. Mine might have been delayed due to the finish (Dragonburst w/ Triple Step finishing) so if yours is more simple hopefully you guys will be a bit luckier, but still a week late isn't bad by any means!  My due date was November 30th and it was finished on December 3rd, not too bad at all.  Older orders might be backed up still due to the previous issues with the San Diego fires and as far as I'm concerned Carvin Employees Losing Homes in Fire > Matt getting his guitar on time.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 3, 2007)

A red moon shall rise on the day your carvin arrives. \m/


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 3, 2007)

awesome. can't wait.


----------



## noodles (Dec 3, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> One final bump for this thread before I will be making the official picstory!!!  I got the call from Carvin today requesting the balance due to be paid as The Dragon is shipping out today! Enter the Dragon...



Bring that bitch over this weekend and plug it into my Roadster.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2007)

noodles said:


> Bring that bitch over this weekend and plug it into my Roadster.



I'm up for it if you are bro!  I wasn't sure if you were going to be home but I was going to call you when I actually had it in-hand.  

Perhaps an epic guitar picstory involving another, way more metal, SS.org'er is in order? Perhaps TWO (i.e. bring Mike over too! ).....


----------



## kmanick (Dec 3, 2007)

Cool, so do you already have the set of BK's for this one or did you 86 that idea?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 3, 2007)

kmanick said:


> Cool, so do you already have the set of BK's for this one or did you 86 that idea?



I sent the set to Mike to put into my Sherman 7 instead.  I think that guitar will end up more deserving of those pickups.  I don't know what will go in this one now, I was thinking maybe the passive-sized set of Duncan Blackout 7's but Frank hasn't returned my PM or posted in the thread letting me (us) know if there are still more that can be ordered or if we have to wait and see if there are any available after the preorders are filled. I gave Mike a set of Lundgrens as my first payment but if he ends up not wanting them I might just stick with the plan and install them in the Carvin. I'll update after I speak with him later.  One thing is for sure... the stock pickups will be leaving this guitar!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome news 

Looking forward to some major picage when this shows up


----------



## noodles (Dec 3, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm up for it if you are bro!  I wasn't sure if you were going to be home but I was going to call you when I actually had it in-hand.
> 
> Perhaps an epic guitar picstory involving another, way more metal, SS.org'er is in order? Perhaps TWO (i.e. bring Mike over too! ).....



We're going to see TSO Saturday night, but I'll be around Friday night and Sunday day if you wanna stop by.


----------



## noodles (Dec 3, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I sent the set to Mike to put into my Sherman 7 instead.  I think that guitar will end up more deserving of those pickups.  I don't know what will go in this one now, I was thinking maybe the passive-sized set of Duncan Blackout 7's but Frank hasn't returned my PM or posted in the thread letting me (us) know if there are still more that can be ordered or if we have to wait and see if there are any available after the preorders are filled. I gave Mike a set of Lundgrens as my first payment but if he ends up not wanting them I might just stick with the plan and install them in the Carvin. I'll update after I speak with him later.  One thing is for sure... the stock pickups will be leaving this guitar!



With swamp ash, the JB is an excellent choice. Hell, practically anything sounds good in swamp ash.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 3, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> One final bump for this thread before I will be making the official picstory!!!  I got the call from Carvin today requesting the balance due to be paid as The Dragon is shipping out today! Enter the Dragon...
> 
> So I guess for anyone else with a guitar on order with Carvin, you could assume yours will be done before the date or at most within a week after like mine. Mine might have been delayed due to the finish (Dragonburst w/ Triple Step finishing) so if yours is more simple hopefully you guys will be a bit luckier, but still a week late isn't bad by any means!  My due date was November 30th and it was finished on December 3rd, not too bad at all.  Older orders might be backed up still due to the previous issues with the San Diego fires and as far as I'm concerned Carvin Employees Losing Homes in Fire > Matt getting his guitar on time.


 
Awesome news


----------



## Jeff (Dec 3, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> One final bump for this thread before I will be making the official picstory!!!  I got the call from Carvin today requesting the balance due to be paid as The Dragon is shipping out today! Enter the Dragon...
> 
> So I guess for anyone else with a guitar on order with Carvin, you could assume yours will be done before the date or at most within a week after like mine. Mine might have been delayed due to the finish (Dragonburst w/ Triple Step finishing) so if yours is more simple hopefully you guys will be a bit luckier, but still a week late isn't bad by any means!  My due date was November 30th and it was finished on December 3rd, not too bad at all.  Older orders might be backed up still due to the previous issues with the San Diego fires and as far as I'm concerned Carvin Employees Losing Homes in Fire > Matt getting his guitar on time.



Mine's due Dec. 19th, so hopefully it'll be on time, or close to it. Not a big deal, I'd just like it before the 1st of the year.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 3, 2007)

[action=ohio_eric] will pass on all the jokes about you selling it. They're just too easy any more.[/action]


I'd go with noodles and slap a JB/Jazz set in there.


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2007)

That rules, dude.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 5, 2007)

Arg foiled again!!! Looks like no hanging out this weekend for us Dave!  Called Carvin on Monday night to see where my email with the tracking number was as the lady promised she was "doing it right now" and I didn't see anything by 7:45pm EST (15 mins before they close in PST). Didn't catch the rep's name but whoever he was (perhaps new? not sure I've talked to him and I know like half of the Carvin staff now! ), he was SUPER rude on the phone for no reason.  He said "it's sitting in shipping then, if it went out already you would know!!!"  Mmmmkay then!  

So I waited 24 hours and called back last night and spoke to a REALLY nice guy (also new, think his name was Bart perhaps? ) and he said it was boxed up on the dock waiting to go out last night.  So, at least he was helpful and checked it out for me. He also made sure I got my tracking number last night which was great of him, very pleased there.  Tracking number updated this morning.... delivery..... next Monday!   Ah well, I should study for my Systems Engineering final this weekend anyways! 

Oh yeah, another update... after speaking with Mike Sherman last night that Lundgren M7 set I scored for $250 (thanks again for the sweet deal on those, Dan [VforVendetta], you are the man indeed sir! ) is officially going into the Carvin now!  I'll wait to give a tone report until after I've played it with the good pickups installed!  Picstory coming next week hopefully.... might be slightly delayed due to the last homework assignment and Final for my Sys. Eng. class on Thursday though.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 5, 2007)

I've always noticed, that you have a very colourful use of smilies, Matt. 

So... Lundgrens, Carvin DC727, Orange 4x12... when do we see the Engl Invader and PodXT, eh?

Haha, I'm kidding, sucks about the delay, never would have guessed you were in Uni though. G'luck with the exam too.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 5, 2007)

We have to wait  but at least make a HUGE fotostory


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 5, 2007)

FortePenance said:


> I've always noticed, that you have a very colourful use of smilies, Matt.
> 
> So... Lundgrens, Carvin DC727, Orange 4x12... when do we see the Engl Invader and PodXT, eh?
> 
> Haha, I'm kidding, sucks about the delay, never would have guessed you were in Uni though. G'luck with the exam too.



 I'm very animated, what can I say?!  Yeah, definitely a tip o' the hat to Bulber (although his Carvin is a 747 and only has the bridge swapped with an M7 and stock single coil and neck carvin pickups, mine will be a 727 with both pickups being Lundgren M7's ), his rig is truly killer although I am shocked he can squeeze such great tone out of the XT. I am not good enough at tweaking to do that myself sadly.  The Invader will most likely be my next amp whenever I can afford it which is most likely down the road!  

I'm not "technically" in Uni anymore though, I'm in the Master Program at GWU but I'm not a full-time student in the regular sense. I graduated from PSU about 2 years back so I'm not a daily student anymore, just taking night classes to get my Master of Science in Systems Engineering!  Thanks for the well-wishes too! 



Apophis said:


> We have to wait  but at least make a HUGE fotostory



Yeah the delay bummed me out too, I was really hoping to have it in my hands by this weekend and you KNOW UPS is going to take the full 5 days to get it from one coast to the other.  The picstory will be epic, no doubt!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 5, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah the delay bummed me out too, I was really hoping to have it in my hands by this weekend and you KNOW UPS is going to take the full 5 days to get it from one coast to the other.  The picstory will be epic, no doubt!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 5, 2007)

Ahhh I think I also just took a plunge on a used DC727.. lol working out payment details now O_O But it should be a good backup to my custom one being made.

Ahh, One question though, I've heard that Carvin pickup routes are odd in the sense nothing else fits in them? And ontop of that, I also heard Duncan 7 pups dont fit in normal direct mount routes like Dimarzio's do.. Can anyone clarify this for me? I never used any duncans in 7 string form yet, but I do love duncans in alder -- best combo ever.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 5, 2007)

NickCormier said:


> Ahh, One question though, I've heard that Carvin pickup routes are odd in the sense nothing else fits in them? And ontop of that, I also heard Duncan 7 pups dont fit in normal direct mount routes like Dimarzio's do.. Can anyone clarify this for me? I never used any duncans in 7 string form yet, but I do love duncans in alder -- best combo ever.




You will have to make the pickup routes larger and deeper for Duncans.


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2007)

Remember Matt, it has to be *EPIC.*


----------



## Jeff (Dec 5, 2007)

Rick said:


> Remember Matt, it has to be *EPIC.*



Mine will be here soon too, so we'll see who does the most EPIC pic story!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

5 days later.... today is the day!!!!    Picstory coming soon... or at least on a day where we get some proper sunshine... it's rainy as hell here right now!  Depressing day for a NGD, however at least the temp has raised from 21 degrees last week so it won't be freezing when I get it!  I'll just have to hug it lots to bring it up to room temperature!   Pics soon!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 10, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! Pics or ban!


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

who cares about the weather - epic indoor picstory!!!

pics pleeeeeeeeease i look forward to it 

PS: when did you start your massive gear-swapping ordeal then, if you were in uni not too long ago? i mean.. you probably had to get something pretty pricey to keep selling and buying the stuff you do.. inform! lol


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! Pics or ban!



 <3



budda said:


> who cares about the weather - epic indoor picstory!!!
> 
> pics pleeeeeeeeease i look forward to it
> 
> PS: when did you start your massive gear-swapping ordeal then, if you were in uni not too long ago? i mean.. you probably had to get something pretty pricey to keep selling and buying the stuff you do.. inform! lol



I started playing guitar at age 15 (I'm almost 25 now) and have been swapping and upgrading ever since.  Not quite sure what your question meant by "get something pricey to keep selling and buying stuff" though?  Do you mean what do I do for a living to buy this stuff?  I've been out of college for 2 years now although I was working like 20-30 hours constantly during college which fed a lot of my gear whoring. Now I have a real full-time job doing systems engineering and it pays pretty well so I have that to play with.  Working hard in school definitely pays off in the long run, just wish I had worked harder my freshman year!


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

by "get something pricey" i meant at some point, save up and buy a $1600 head lets say. you see something else nice for $1700, sell your head for $1400, pay up the difference, keep swapping.

yeah i need me a job, hopefully I can get one w/ ease after the break. the 7 GAS is getting really really bad


----------



## kmanick (Dec 10, 2007)

cool, can't wait to see this thing


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh I gotcha... yeah it's basically saving up to buy something nice (knowing what the market value of said amp helps as well) and then selling it to fund something else really. I usually buy amps used so that helps me stay ahead of the game. Most amp purchases and sales leave me back with the money I started with. In this case, right now I don't have a nice tube amp at the moment so I can get the Carvin and Sheman paid off but I will hopefully be grabbing something in the near future once those two are taken care of. I'm trying to see if Music123 will special order me an Invader 100 because if I use their credit card I can finance it over 12 months with no APR charges and if I pay like $200 or so a month I will have it paid off before any financing charges build up.  Just have to be smart about it and not overspend past your budget. I have other guitars that I can sell to cover my expenses if need be, but my Thorns are the only ones that I can NEVER sell. Most likely my Sherman (and fingers crossed on this Carvin ) will end up the same way. I'm weird like that... production stuff that is replacable I'm okay when it comes to parting with it, but when I spec something out custom I hang onto it.  With amps I really can't do that so I guess that's why I've been swapping them so long, although that will change once I get the Invader. I was THAT impressed with it.


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

very nice 

if you have anything to say on the subject, have a peak at my omen 7 thread?

it's probably been asked.. but what are you running your guitars through?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 10, 2007)

No pics it never happened.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

budda said:


> very nice
> 
> if you have anything to say on the subject, have a peak at my omen 7 thread?
> 
> it's probably been asked.. but what are you running your guitars through?



Sure man.  Right now I'm stuck using my Cube 30x which is a decent little practice amp for what it is, but I have that amazing Orange cab just sitting there begging to be used.  I'm planning on buying an Invader 100 just as soon as I hear back from Music123 on the special order as they only keep the Invader 150 in stock. Worst comes to worst I'll just grab the 150 but I'd rather get the 100.... less tubes to change = good.  


New Music123 credit card FTW!!!  I won't have the funds to pay off both guitars and buy the amp straight up right now however I can definitely afford to pay off both guitars and make $200 payments on the amp for the next 12 months and be cool.  Plus my girlfriend will be moving in with me soon and even if she's only paying a little less than half the rent each month I'll be saving up an extra $600 every month so that adds up quick too. Stupid NoVa rent prices....   



ohio_eric said:


> No pics it never happened.



 It's hard to take pics of something that isn't here, eh?  Pics coming SOON... maybe some tonight, although I can't promise they'll be great as the sky over Fairfax is dark gray and the lighting in my apartment is sub par.  Patience Eric...


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

maybe tonight? that's crazy talk, good sir!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

budda said:


> maybe tonight? that's crazy talk, good sir!



 I know, craziness!!! I'll see if I can post a few, but the "official" picstory will be a work in progress... it must be EPIC!!!


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

damn right!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> ... it must be EPIC!!!



Epic or it didn't happen.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 10, 2007)

MATT!!!



























HURRY THE FUCK UP!!!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 10, 2007)

Matt, tell your boss you need to go home RIGHT NOW and take some pictures...


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> It's hard to take pics of something that isn't here, eh?  Pics coming SOON... maybe some tonight, although I can't promise they'll be great as the sky over Fairfax is dark gray and the lighting in my apartment is sub par.  Patience Eric...


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have the guitar.... and it will be going back for a rebuild. Matt has not been this sad about a guitar in a long time.  The quilted top was not what I asked for.... the color was off.... there were two scratches into the maple board at the 19th fret (guess they figured I wouldn't notice up there lol  ) and the control configuration was wrong. I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt and hopefully they can make it right, but DUDE I am so bummed out right now. I will post some pictures later, I have to talk to Carvin for now...


----------



## skinhead (Dec 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I have the guitar.... and it will be going back for a rebuild. Matt has not been this sad about a guitar in a long time.  The quilted top was not what I asked for.... the color was off.... there were two scratches into the maple board at the 19th fret (guess they figured I wouldn't notice up there lol  ) and the control configuration was wrong. I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt and hopefully they can make it right, but DUDE I am so bummed out right now. I will post some pictures later, I have to talk to Carvin for now...



Hate to listen that. They will have to solve it.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 10, 2007)

shit major bummer  
let's see some pics of their screw up anyway


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh man, inexcusably heinous. I'm so sorry man. I wouldn't wish that on anybody. I'm scared to death that my new custom will be damaged in shipping (v's with crazy headstocks + ups = ). 

Anyways, good luck getting it figured out


----------



## Jeff (Dec 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I have the guitar.... and it will be going back for a rebuild. Matt has not been this sad about a guitar in a long time.  The quilted top was not what I asked for.... the color was off.... there were two scratches into the maple board at the 19th fret (guess they figured I wouldn't notice up there lol  ) and the control configuration was wrong. I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt and hopefully they can make it right, but DUDE I am so bummed out right now. I will post some pictures later, I have to talk to Carvin for now...



Ah Jesus.....Mine's shipping today. You're making me nervous!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Oh man, inexcusably heinous. I'm so sorry man. I wouldn't wish that on anybody. I'm scared to death that my new custom will be damaged in shipping (v's with crazy headstocks + ups = ).
> 
> Anyways, good luck getting it figured out



Thanks dude. I've been excited for like three months straight and then *BAM* opened the case and my heart sunk.  It's funny because it could definitely be labeled a "beautiful mistake" in this case, no doubt. Still a gorgeous guitar so anyone looking at it and drooling, keep your eyes on the In-Stock section because it will most likely be hitting there soon!  Pics uploading now...


----------



## Jeff (Dec 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Thanks dude. I've been excited for like three months straight and then *BAM* opened the case and my heart sunk.  It's funny because it could definitely be labeled a "beautiful mistake" in this case, no doubt. Still a gorgeous guitar so anyone looking at it and drooling, keep your eyes on the In-Stock section because it will most likely be hitting there soon!  Pics uploading now...



I kinda doubt I'll be doing an epic pic story now, because I'll be too anxious to see if they fucked it up. 

I really don't want to wait another 6 weeks to get it if they do, but for the $1300 I paid for it, it better be right. 

I can see where they'll fuck it up; either doing a regular 5-piece (where it shows) neck instead of the No Show option, or doing inlays when I ordered no inlays. 

Everything else is pretty standard. I hope.

The nick out of the fretboard thing is totally inexcusable though, and I don't see how they'd sell it in the In Stock section now. The rest is sellable.


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 10, 2007)

that sucks man,i feel for you,hope it all works out and they upgrade it for the fuck up,buck up camper,things may work out for the better!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay here are the pics guys. Like I said, definitely a pretty guitar, just a shame it wasn't what I ordered really.  This isn't what I would consider tubular/sausage quilt like I ordered, there is too much black in the finish (see the 2nd to last picture, that's what the guitar looks like in person without the ultra-bright direct flash hitting it), the scratch in the board is annoying lol and.... did anyone notice the missing phase switch that I paid for?  That would have shot my future piezo installation right out the window which was the whole reason behind adding it.  So it will head back and they can have a 2nd chance at making it right. I hold no grudges as long as they make good on delivering the guitar they are now promising to build.  The birdseye board is sick on this one though, very nice so hopefully I get the same billet on my new build. He said 4-6 weeks as they're going to put a rush on my order, so we'll see.  On to the beautfiul mistake:










































































So as you can see, gorgeous guitar overall just not what I ordered unfortunately! Giving you guys the heads up, if anyone is looking to grab this keep your eyes on the in-stock section as I guarantee this one will be gone within 24 hours.  The new one will be lighter in finish, actually HAVE the quilted top I requested, no issues with my fretboard and have the controls I requested.  It plays great and I can imagine with the pickups swapped it would have sounded awesome but it's just not meant to be yet.  *sigh* Oh well... see you guys in 6 weeks with more pictures of a guitar that hopefully won't have to go back!


----------



## Edroz (Dec 10, 2007)

that fucking blows matt, i know you were REALLY excited about this guitar. seems carvin has been screwing up orders alot lately... i can understand maybe not getting the exact wood figuring you had in mind, but screwing up electronics configs and just spec screwups in general is inexscusable with a company with carvins rep .
actually, i was always weary about ordering a carvin with a solid finish (hence why i never have) just for the fact that if they gave me a different body wood than what i ordered ($), i probably wouldn't know 100%.


just saw the pics after i posted the above. i see what you mean matt, by no means a bad looking guitar, but the color and especially the quilt is really dissapointing. you and i both know what carvin is capable of... was expecting way more out of this one.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 10, 2007)

Bummer, but I still think the birdseye is pure


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 10, 2007)

Bummer man. Hope they get the next one perfect  Although it still is gorgeous. 

And I'll have my eyes glued to the in-stock


----------



## Jeff (Dec 10, 2007)

Well it _is_ a beautiful guitar, but I completely 100% agree with you on having them redo it, since it didn't meet your satisfaction. That's the whole point of buying a guitar sight unseen. Hopefully they make it right for you!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

Jeff said:


> The nick out of the fretboard thing is totally inexcusable though, and I don't see how they'd sell it in the In Stock section now. The rest is sellable.



Nah they could easily resell it. They put it up in the in-stock section at $100 off and could say that covers the scratches. They're not chunks of maple missing, just a few scratches into the maple board.  I tried to take pics but it was hard to keep the strings out of the way and get a non-blurry shot.   Here's the best I could do:


----------



## Edroz (Dec 10, 2007)

i expect things like scratches on a fretboard from a cheap indonesian or korean production line guitar, not a US made carvin  .


----------



## technomancer (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, that sucks... there's nothing quite like that sinking in the pit of your stomach when you open a new guitar and go "Wait, that's not what I ordered...."


----------



## Jeff (Dec 10, 2007)

Edroz said:


> i expect things like scratches on a fretboard from a cheap indonesian or korean production line guitar, not a US made carvin  .



Ditto. And to think I was pissed at Rondo for scratches in the Septor I had, so I returned it!

With a Carvin, there's no excuse.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like they chewed a bit of the fretboard edge with a file too


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hell, this could almost deter me from buying one in the future. 

QC!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Wow, that sucks... there's nothing quite like that sinking in the pit of your stomach when you open a new guitar and go "Wait, that's not what I ordered...."



Yeah Steve, and I know you are right here with me bro.  I recall your 8 being the same way... yeah, it's nice... but it's not what I ordered.  It REALLY sucks because I just picked it up again and it plays so nice and I definitely like the wood combo so pretty much everything will be the same, except hopefully not the stuff they fucked up of course!  Such a shame, it really is a nice playing and sounding guitar, but on a guitar of this price I would also like the asthetics to be pleasing and I know if I keep this one in a few months I'll be kicking myself.  Plus that could lead to me wanting to sell it and I'm not looking to do that anymore!


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Matt! Stop ignoring my PM!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Matt! Stop ignoring my PM!



Huh?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah Steve, and I know you are right here with me bro.  I recall your 8 being the same way... yeah, it's nice... but it's not what I ordered.  It REALLY sucks because I just picked it up again and it plays so nice and I definitely like the wood combo so pretty much everything will be the same, except hopefully not the stuff they fucked up of course!  Such a shame, it really is a nice playing and sounding guitar, but on a guitar of this price I would also like the asthetics to be pleasing and I know if I keep this one in a few months I'll be kicking myself.  Plus that could lead to me wanting to sell it and I'm not looking to do that anymore!



 yeah send it back and get what you really wanted


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 10, 2007)

That guitar looks nice though. I didnt see anything wrong with that quilt (god DAMN!) but the scratch and missing electronics? 

And, man, everyone ignores stitch. lucky he doesnt pm me, or i'd have to ignore him too


----------



## Jeff (Dec 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> That guitar looks nice though. I didnt see anything wrong with that quilt (god DAMN!) but the scratch and missing electronics?
> 
> And, man, everyone ignores stitch. lucky he doesnt pm me, or i'd have to ignore him too



Must be the time zone difference. Perhaps people will start paying attention to him in a few hours.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2007)

Sure I PM'd you! 

Something about a 1527 EP?

Fuck you, Jeff.&#8482;


----------



## kmanick (Dec 10, 2007)

Too bad, 
the mob mentality however is rather humourous though, besides the missing 
phase switch and the scratches on the fretboard (that could've occured as 
they were putting it in the case for all we know), it's not like they delivered 
an unplayable piece of crap.
Codyyy pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease , get over it , you how many guitars Jackson/
Charvel has completley fucked up in the last 2 years (and much worse than 
this) on custom orders and limited runs??? 
Quilt and color are unfortunately slightly subjective. 
It would've been nice to have seen a picture of it before they shipped it.

I agree it totally sucks and I'd be majorly bummed if this was happening to 
me, but overall Carvin puts out a consistently excellent product.
With the fires recently down there I wouldn't be surprised if they were 
playing catch up to get orders out and they sent out a couple of fuck ups?

the real test here (to me anyway is how quickly they rectify this situation 
and send you a new one exactly how you want it.)
That is the time to really judge them.
Hopefully they will do right by you.
Sweet looking guitar , it's unfortunate it's not what you wanted.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 10, 2007)

Stitch said:


> Sure I PM'd you!
> 
> Something about a 1527 EP?
> 
> Fuck you, Jeff.



I want that on a T-shirt


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn QC


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah exactly Nick. Like I've said several times, other than the few issues mentioned it really is a great guitar!  I wish I could keep it but it's not exactly what I wanted so I'll give them a chance to fix that.  To me it looks like the fretboard was scratched by a file so they should have caught that IMHO, but again I don't know that for a fact so maybe someone messed up as it was getting ready to be packed. Who knows?! Doesn't matter to me, at least I know when I DO get the guitar that it will be great!  Playability was great and the tone was decent, although the latter will be easily remedied when I get those Lundgrens in it!  Oh well... perhaps I can cross my fingers and hopefully I will get it in 4-6 weeks like he is promising! 


Btw, the guy I spoke with again was Bart and he has been REALLY cool and apologetic on behalf of the company even though his hands never touched the guitar which is definitely the feeling I wish I got from other companies out there.  They care in the customer service department and that counts big time in my book, which is probably the reason why I'm not super upset about the mistakes.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just for fun this is more of the figuring I was hoping for in the top:


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Just for fun this is more of the figuring I was hoping for in the top:



Paint it dragonburst and it looks the same as the carvin to me


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

now i wont be able to sleep tonight, thanks.

bastard.


----------



## Scott (Dec 10, 2007)

Sucks that it wasn't what you wanted, but at least take comfort in the fact that, even though I placed my Carvin order over a month ago, you will still receive your rebuild before I receive my bass


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmm... so odd... I think this is the first DC727 I have seen in this dark ass finsih before. Maybe that's why it looks so off to me. I've been staring at it for hours and I think it's starting to grow on me!   Perhaps I could hang onto it after all... might call Carvin to see if they can adjust the price for their mistakes/blems though.  It plays really nice and the resonance of the swamp ash is pretty darn good, especially from my experience with other Carvins before.  Might have to really think this one over.... I have 10 days, right?


----------



## Jeff (Dec 10, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah exactly Nick. Like I've said several times, other than the few issues mentioned it really is a great guitar!  I wish I could keep it but it's not exactly what I wanted so I'll give them a chance to fix that.  To me it looks like the fretboard was scratched by a file so they should have caught that IMHO, but again I don't know that for a fact so maybe someone messed up as it was getting ready to be packed. Who knows?! Doesn't matter to me, at least I know when I DO get the guitar that it will be great!  Playability was great and the tone was decent, although the latter will be easily remedied when I get those Lundgrens in it!  Oh well... perhaps I can cross my fingers and hopefully I will get it in 4-6 weeks like he is promising!
> 
> 
> Btw, the guy I spoke with again was Bart and he has been REALLY cool and apologetic on behalf of the company even though his hands never touched the guitar which is definitely the feeling I wish I got from other companies out there.  They care in the customer service department and that counts big time in my book, which is probably the reason why I'm not super upset about the mistakes.



Right on, Matt. This is really what Carvin's about. If you're not 100 percent happy they'll fix it for you. It's not in their best interest to fuck up, and if they do, they've gotta fix it. 

It's not like you were able to buy this off the rack and then noticed all this stuff.

And it's not like you got a total fucking dud either; it's still a beautiful guitar.

The only thing that actually shocks me a little about it is the nicks in the board. The rest is either a judgement call (quilt pattern, burst tones) or a dumb mistake (phase switch).


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

The biggest thing right now would be if I could just swap the pickups out without altering the body. I'm actually really happy with how it plays... starting to be okay with how it looks. I wish I could hear it with new pickups right now but they are in the hands of a capable luthier waiting for the guitar to put them in!  Well, I'll put another call in to Carvin tomorrow and see if I feel differently about the situation then.  It DOES look kinda cool I guess... I think it just looked off because it was not the finish I was expecting. 

[action=Matt]knows he is very picky and fickle at times and needs to get this situation figured out so he can focus on his final exam on Thursday![/action]


----------



## Edroz (Dec 10, 2007)

if you do decide to keep it, it wouldn't be hard to drill another hole and install a phase switch. show them pics of those fretboard scratches, get a discount and then sell it to me ...  fixed bridge = easy kahler install.

FWIW, when i recieved my black stain 727, it wasn't what i expected at all (finish wise) and i almost sent it back... i waited a few days and it really did grow on me. i actually miss that guitar sometimes, but then i pick up my blue 727 and i forget all about it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2007)

Edroz said:


> if you do decide to keep it, it wouldn't be hard to drill another hole and install a phase switch. show them pics of those fretboard scratches, get a discount and then sell it to me ...  fixed bridge = easy kahler install.



 You already have a Carvin with a maple board... that would just be redundant!  It's kinda cool... in low lights from a distance it almost appears black until you get up close on it and see the color.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll stand by have them make it right, get the guitar you want.  



Edroz said:


> if you do decide to keep it, it wouldn't be hard to drill another hole and install a phase switch. show them pics of those fretboard scratches, get a discount and then sell it to me ...  fixed bridge = easy kahler install.
> 
> FWIW, when i recieved my black stain 727, it wasn't what i expected at all (finish wise) and i almost sent it back... i waited a few days and it really did grow on me. i actually miss that guitar sometimes, but then i pick up my blue 727 and i forget all about it.



Yeah, their black stain isn't too black  You should have sold it to me.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 11, 2007)

O damn Matt, that's rat balls man.
You payed a lot of cash money for that thing. I can understand a figure not being exactly what you wanted, that's just nature and perspective. Triple steps, if not done right, could lead to darker overall finishes. But fretboard scratches and wrong electronics on a USA Custom?  You're liking the guitar more and more cause it's sitting there and looking/playing great. But is it what you payed mega moolah for?


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 11, 2007)

exactly. get what you payed the cash for, and let THAT grow on you more and more.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 11, 2007)

Damn dude, that sucks. Personally I would just ask them to give you a discount off and then use that cash to go find a trusted luthier to install the phase switch and lundgrens. IMO, that color's pretty cool and the quilt's a looker too. The fretboard scratches aren't really noticeable and like they say, it's definitely the first scratch that hurts the most.

I dunno man, it sucks that they messed it up for you, but eh.


----------



## Ken (Dec 11, 2007)

How disappointing. It's like Beano for my GAS. As much as I'm bummed for you, I'm happy for me. My tummy just stopped rumbling so much.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryan said:


> O damn Matt, that's rat balls man.
> You payed a lot of cash money for that thing. I can understand a figure not being exactly what you wanted, that's just nature and perspective. Triple steps, if not done right, could lead to darker overall finishes. But fretboard scratches and wrong electronics on a USA Custom?  You're liking the guitar more and more cause it's sitting there and looking/playing great. But is it what you payed mega moolah for?



Yeah I definitely see your point, but on the flip side I'm almost afraid of ordering one and having it show up looking even more pretty but playing/sounding like poo.  I've played a ton of Carvins and this one definitely plays better than the alder/maple/ebony DC727-C I used to own.... by like, A LOT.   Tonewise I will be happy once I get those pickups in, and like I said the looks are growing on me. Spoke to Mike last night and he said he thinks the scratches on the fretboard can be fixed so that could be a non-issue now.  If I end up getting piezo I could always have whomever is installing it put the new hole in, as I obviously wouldn't want to install that myself anyways!  Plus, then I could position the toggle wherever I want inside the cavity now! 



FortePenance said:


> Damn dude, that sucks. Personally I would just ask them to give you a discount off and then use that cash to go find a trusted luthier to install the phase switch and lundgrens. IMO, that color's pretty cool and the quilt's a looker too. The fretboard scratches aren't really noticeable and like they say, it's definitely the first scratch that hurts the most.
> 
> I dunno man, it sucks that they messed it up for you, but eh.



One step ahead of the game bro!  I already have a luthier waiting for my guitar with the Lundgrens in-hand so I'm okay with having them discount the guitar and keeping it. After sleeping on it and looking at the guitar again in person and the pictures as well, I think I am digging it now!  It's more of like a dark peacock finish than dragonburst, but in a way it's unique as I haven't seen a 727 in this color before!   In regard to the scratches, you are right... with a maple board it's going to wear anyways so it's not so much that I was bummed about it getting scratched, but more than it arrived in that condition instead of ME doing it!  I think I'm going to contact them about keeping it and see if I can just get a discount for the boo-boos.  



Ken said:


> How disappointing. It's like Beano for my GAS. As much as I'm bummed for you, I'm happy for me. My tummy just stopped rumbling so much.




 Well that's always good Ken, glad I could help!  It plays and (even with the stock pickups) sounds nice, so I'm incredibly happy there. The looks are unique and just different than what I was hoping for I guess, but different can be good too.  I have a few days to decide what I would like to do so I plan to play the guitar a bit each day and towards the end of the trial cycle I'll decide if she stays or goes... that's definitely one of the perks of ordering a Carvin: build the custom instrument and try it out, if it's not your thing (even though it's custom) you can still return it.  As of now, I think it is tipped in favor of staying though. 

One thing is for sure, I'm glad I have that Sherman on the way because I KNOW Mike won't be letting a guitar out of his shop with anything like that going on!


----------



## Ken (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, if you do keep it, I would hope they would kick back a little $ to you for the oversights & lack of QC.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ken said:


> Well, if you do keep it, I would hope they would kick back a little $ to you for the oversights & lack of QC.



Oh yeah, definitely. That was the first thing he offered was a discount on the guitar since it wasn't right and missing stuff on my order form.  I said it before but I'll say it again, Bart over at Carvin CS is truly cool. If anyone has an issue with their new Carvin, call them up and ask for him. He was very nice to me and quite apologetic so I could tell he really sympathized with me and it wasn't the fake kind. Good guy in my book and if I order again I'm going to try to see if I can place it through him as he really seemed to want to make me 110% satisfied.  I'll talk to him and see what kind of discount they could offer me on the guitar as it looks like I'll be keeping it. I'm just very happy with how he treated me as a customer too though. I've had a couple guys who left me feeling kinda meh about the service, but he was definitely one of the nice guys there.  I'm most likely going to write Carvin a letter about Bart as I was that impressed with his customer service too. Hopefully they do something nice for him to keep him around!


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 11, 2007)

kmanick said:


> Codyyy pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease , get over it , you how many guitars Jackson/
> Charvel has completley fucked up in the last 2 years (and much worse than
> this) on custom orders and limited runs???



All of them? Seriously, it seems like it sometimes.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> All of them? Seriously, it seems like it sometimes.



 Niiceeeee.....


----------



## kmanick (Dec 11, 2007)

I actually ended up writing a letter to Carvin about Kevin Wall (the guy that 
handled my order). I've had absolutely nothing but positive experiences with 
Carvin so far. Well that's cool that you may keep it, I'm sure your tech could 
buff out the scratches on the fretboard easy enough
(if you can actually feel them), just get Carvin to pay for it.  
I think it looks pretty cool, it's a little different than the "Usual" dragonburst
which to me is a good thing.



> All of them? Seriously, it seems like it sometimes.


 

ya hanging over on the JCF you might think that wouldn't you    
especially the Charvel limited runs that have been going out.
I live about 20 minutes away from Matts Music so luckily I've gotten the 
chance to see and play alot of the guitars that have come from Jackson 
in the limited runs that were put together thru him.
Pretty weak, there's no way in hell I would ever buy a brand new Charvel.
Most of the production Jacksons he get's in , have been pretty sweet though.
the " One off" Charvels , like the Namm models have also been pretty nice.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 11, 2007)

Good luck with whatever decision you make Matt. I do think the thing looks killer, so if it plays / sounds good then getting some cash back and keeping it is probably a good idea


----------



## Jerich (Dec 11, 2007)

dam Matt sorry to hear/see all the drama with this guitar.
first off when the pictures first came up in front of that Orange Cab... I almost lost my lunch with the color contrast!!   
But seriously the good points bad points I see..I know how much you are into perfection of a custom "being a Thorn Owner in all"..so the (((This is not what I ordered))) thing must be making you insane! You should have held out for more eyes in the wood too seems like there is not alot of Clusters on it but maybe i am wrong there. The quilt is awesome I like that alot. The fretboard damage you can clean up yourself so do not make that be your deciding factor on the sale of it.
I have Ordered and been burnt by carvin so many times, You know matt I sold em' all. Not even one appealed to me soooo much that I had to save it. and Until Carvin "Get off thier asses" and make a 27" scale I prolly will never go back! Plus I have IBBY now   
Congrates man and Now with three Brunetti's at the studio you might wanna bring this DragonVin up to the studio for a test Ride...later....


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Good luck with whatever decision you make Matt. I do think the thing looks killer, so if it plays / sounds good then getting some cash back and keeping it is probably a good idea



That's pretty much what I'm thinking now Steve.  I'm not really looking to cash in on them messing up but since they did and they are offering to fix it by discounting the guitar, I'm cool with that.  They won't have to deal with a return and selling it at a loss after taking pictures and listing it in the in stock gallery etc. etc., and I'll get some money towards having the pickups installed. Win-win.  

I haven't had a 7 with a maple board in my hands for a while (think the last two were Mike's killer Washburn and Edroz's Carvin DC747! ) and forgot how much I liked them!  This wood combo is chock full of win for 7's IMHO.  Swamp Ash = clarity.  I dropped it to AEADGBE last night and was enjoying the chugfest.  Busted out some old Taproot and was quite happy with the sound, even with the stock pickups. Lundgrens + Invader will lead to many changes of pants!  

Once I have the Sherman I think I'll be very happy with my 7's... one with a maple board and one with a "special" ebony board....


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

Jerich said:


> Congrates man and Now with three Brunetti's at the studio you might wanna bring this DragonVin up to the studio for a test Ride...later....



Wha... wha... WHAT?! When did you get another Brunetti? What model?  I will be ordering an Invader 100 whenever Music123 gets back to me on the special order so I will bring the Carvin and the Engl to the studio sometime for sure.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 11, 2007)

Aww. that sucks, but its still an amazing guitar. I couldnt get the 727 I wanted, guy sold locally after we agreed with a price =/ I hate that.. But I do know now that I am going to hold out on getting another 7 until I find a used Carvin.. They are just so amazing.

Hope it sounds as you expected with the pickups, Its still a pretty sexy guitar despite the fuckups


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 11, 2007)

Personally, I like that finish quite a bit--the regular dragonburst can be a bit much. The darkness of this one makes it interesting. Sucks that they didn't make it the way you wanted, though. Still, the most important thing is how it plays and sounds (acoustically, I mean--we all know the pickups need to go). I haven't had good luck with Carvin sevens in that department, so it's cool if you can find a really good one despite the aesthetics.


----------



## Drew (Dec 11, 2007)

The missing phase switch and the scratch (however small) on the fretboard are definitely valid concerns. However, the top really isn't that different from the PRS you compared it to - I think thr quilting is less dramatic largely due to the significantly darker color (though, the bit around the neck pickup does leave a bit to be desired). 

And anyway, you're comparing it to one of the nicest tops you've ever seen, Matt - you can't just expect Carvin to churn one of those out after another. You really do have a pretty good top on that guitar, and considering you're talking something that's entirely a product of maple and that Carvin can't exert any control over save selecting chunks of wood, I don't think it's fair to expect it to "match" a picture you've seen. 

If you like how the guitar sounds and plays, and the scratch isn't an issue, keep it and have them refund you for the stuff that's missing/wrong, if you're mostly happy with it. Personally, I think the 2nd to last picture, the one you say looks like the guitar in real life, is the most attractive of the bunch.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

Actually that comparison picture was a Carvin, not a PRS Drew.   It's a Carvin CT-6 Carved Top model, so it's an entirely fair comparison really as it's a model from the same company and since that CT-6 was posted recently it should be from the same stock of maple tops.  

Your points are valid about the random factor with maple tops but IIRC I was told that they do set aside those really nice tubular ones such as that CT model pictured.  So the request wasn't totally out there, but the same time the top on the model I received is still pretty good overall.  Thank-you for the compliment on it too!  I will be keeping it, just going to talk to them about the issues basically.


----------



## darren (Dec 11, 2007)

The guitar looks great, but that's definitely a very dark top... like they didn't sand back enough of the black dye. (I seem to be noticing a lot of that lately.) The contrast is there in the grain, but they've killed the "3D" illusion in the figure.

That "triple step" process can really ruin a nice top if not done right.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

darren said:


> The guitar looks great, but that's definitely a very dark top... like they didn't sand back enough of the black dye. (I seem to be noticing a lot of that lately.) The contrast is there in the grain, but they've killed the "3D" illusion in the figure.
> 
> That "triple step" process can really ruin a nice top if not done right.



I guess Darren expressed what I was trying to say a bit better, thanks for that post. That's more of what I was trying to say, they did give me a nice top but the excess black that wasn't sanded away detracts from both the figure and the finish itself. It's a cool color, no doubt, but perhaps a bit darker that it could/should have been if they had sanded out the proper amount of black dye. Mike said the same thing when I showed him the pics last night and he definitely has more knowledge about finishing that I do.  I think with the almost "revolving door" of employees and with Boomer (the kickass paint guy that used to work at Carvin) leaving the new guy(s) might not be as experienced?  Either way, Darren said it much better than I did.


----------



## Drew (Dec 11, 2007)

I caught that and edited it out, but I missed the mention in the first paragraph.  

Either way, you're running a big risk when you look at a picture and say "I want my top to look like that." The top you got is certainly nothing to be dissapointed in.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

Drew said:


> I caught that and edited it out, but I missed the mention in the first paragraph.
> 
> Either way, you're running a big risk when you look at a picture and say "I want my top to look like that." The top you got is certainly nothing to be dissapointed in.



 Nice! Ninja edit! 

I certainly agree there, guess you can't win them all and it is the risk you run when buying a guitar sight unseen. Not a bad top by any means, just wish the amount of black in it was decreased to allow the beautiful figure to really show through.  I'm still happy with it and I look forward to the installation of the Lundgrens so I can hear what she is REALLY capable of!


----------



## Drew (Dec 11, 2007)

Nah, it was more I realized it was PRS DC _shape_ but not an actual PRS halfway through my post, and forgot I'd referred to it as a PRS in the first paragraph. 

I agree it's a hell of a top on that thing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome! Got off the phone with Bart and he kicked me back the money for the Deep Triple Step and the phase toggle (the toggle should be a given ). He said the fretboard wasn't a huge issue so if it REALLY bothered me I could send it back but there wasn't much he could give me off for on the fretboard issue which is totally cool. The refund will be used towards the pickup install so that's fine with me. I went home and played the guitar on my lunch break and I think I'm going to be happy with this baby.  

The color looks much brighter in direct light (even though it is overcast) so I guess it just looked worse last night since it was so cloudy late yesterday afternoon and my lighting in my apartment is not so great.  Looking forward to hearing the new pickups in this baby!  Anyone tried the Lundgren M7 (neck position in particular) with the coil split engaged for clean stuff?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 11, 2007)

A few more pics for you guys (still overcast here, hopefully we get some sun soon!):
































Really IS a pretty guitar! Needs new pickups though!


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 11, 2007)

...and it's still gorgeous


----------



## budda (Dec 11, 2007)

yes, yes it is!

and you probably thought it didnt look as good when you were bummed out.


----------



## Edroz (Dec 11, 2007)

nice to see you're diggin' it matt... now bring it over for me to try! . and stop worrying about how the finish reacts to lighting... the only lighting it needs to look good under is stage lighting.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 11, 2007)

matt, that's absolutely gorgeous.
thanks for the pics.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

I definitely think it looks good, Matt.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 12, 2007)

Dude, I think it looks fantastic as is! The only things I'd be concerned about are the scratches on the board, but can't they be buffed out/filled in? I know it isn't something anyone should have to do to a brand new guitar.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 12, 2007)

Why is "piezo" a tag. Something I missed?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

He wants to have piezo installed on this guitar, hence his disappointment at the no phase switch, since the piezo/mag selector switch would've went there.


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


>



 
I think that is the best looking dragonburst i have ever seen (apart from that light blue/purple one)

i looooooooooooove really dark bursts on quilts like that. that picture srsly has me thinking about dragonburst for the finish when i eventually get a carvin. (but with an ebony board, i'm not a big fan of the color contrast)

personally i woudn't be too bummed about the finish (as i love it) but that sucks about the missing control, and really sucks about the scrapes on the fretboard. 

personally I would keep it, but then again, i dont think i'd have it in me to send something that well playing (and looking) back, hahaha.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hehe thanks for all the nice comments guys! 

Blex - Mike told me he's going to take a look at it when he installs the pickups. He didn't think it was going to be a problem to fix it easily and if not, it's not a HUGE deal to me as the birdseye on the fretboard is distracting enough! 

B Lopez - Yeah I had intended to toss a set of piezo saddles on this badboy, although Mike said he could easily drill the hole for it still.... might go for it after all... still thinking as it's a lot of money going into that guitar if I grab the piezos as well.  

Mnemonic - Thanks man! Yeah the look has definitely grown on me. I think it was just the shock of seeing it at night and it being so much darker than anticipated but after stepping back and re-evaluating the color and quilted top I'm actually pretty happy with it.  It seems to change color a lot too!  Looks totally different from one place to another.


----------



## darren (Dec 12, 2007)

For what it's worth, even with the "extra" black dye being left in the grain, i think it's still a better-looking top than i've seen on the $3000 EBMM BFRs i've seen.

*zing!*


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

darren said:


> For what it's worth, even with the "extra" black dye being left in the grain, i think it's still a better-looking top than i've seen on the $3000 EBMM BFRs i've seen.
> 
> *zing!*



OH SNAPS!!!  Very true... sad, but true!  Plus... the kicker is that I didn't have to pay $3K+ for it!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 12, 2007)

darren said:


> For what it's worth, even with the "extra" black dye being left in the grain, i think it's still a better-looking top than i've seen on the $3000 EBMM BFRs i've seen.
> 
> *zing!*



And Carvin didn't tell him to fuck himself when he complained about it 

BTW there's another person on the Petrucci forum dumping three of them, two sixes and a seven


----------



## Jeff (Dec 12, 2007)

darren said:


> For what it's worth, even with the "extra" black dye being left in the grain, i think it's still a better-looking top than i've seen on the $3000 EBMM BFRs i've seen.
> 
> *zing!*



The BFR's are pretty unimpressive for the money, IMO.


----------



## Drew (Dec 12, 2007)

*shakes head* Matt, you're the only guy I know who could see that top...

...and be disapointed.  

Honestly, I'd rather it was a non-bursted blue on the back, as the green looks too light to me, but aside from that that's a seriously hot guitar. If they made a seven string Wilkinson, I'd steal that from you, route it up, and sell my UV.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

Drew said:


> *shakes head* Matt, you're the only guy I know who could see that top...
> 
> ...and be disapointed.
> 
> Honestly, I'd rather it was a non-bursted blue on the back, as the green looks too light to me, but aside from that that's a seriously hot guitar. If they made a seven string Wilkinson, I'd steal that from you, route it up, and sell my UV.



 Nicely done, sir!  Honestly, it's not so much that I'm even upset by the top it's just comparatively speaking, I prefer a few other tops I've seen MORE. It's not a bad top by any means... I'm keeping it aren't I?   You'd have to come down to NoVa to steal it anyways, which you haven't followed up on! Come down sometime and I'll buy you a beer man.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 12, 2007)

I think if Drew comes down one beer will not suffice. 

I'm glad you didn't have to return it. That be like sending a kid back the hospital.


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 12, 2007)

if you've decided to keep it you should package it all back up, and take pictures opening it so you can make that epic picstory


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

mnemonic said:


> if you've decided to keep it you should package it all back up, and take pictures opening it so you can make that epic picstory



 I could do that... however I still have the Sherman and that guitar will be more epic than this one, thus more deserving of a truly epic picstory!  I will be saving up the epicness for Mike's delivery!


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm keeping it aren't I?



For now


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 12, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I could do that... however I still have the Sherman and that guitar will be more epic than this one, thus more deserving of a truly epic picstory!  I will be saving up the epicness for Mike's delivery!



awwwwww i dont want to wait!!!


----------



## budda (Dec 12, 2007)

i'm with max, fuck waiting! 

what's the ETA for the sherman anywho?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 12, 2007)

budda said:


> i'm with max, fuck waiting!
> 
> what's the ETA for the sherman anywho?



Simmer down bitches!   Maybe I'll put one together for shits and giggles but it will have to wait until next week as I have to study tonight for my final tomorrow. 

ETA on the Sherman: when it gets done.  No rush from my side, I told Mike to take as long as he needs to make it up to his quality standards. That's the best way to go with a custom build. No need to hurry up, I'm in it for the quality and Mike is a big detail guy like Ron so I want him to take his time and do the best job he can. That being said, he's moving along pretty quickly!  It's a few months away but I don't think it's going to take a *long* time for it to get wrapped up. Neck is roughed out, body is roughed out... not sure how long the rest will take.


----------



## msherman (Dec 24, 2007)

Routed, and Lundgrens installed.
It doesn`t sound like a Carvin anymore


----------



## budda (Dec 24, 2007)

they look so happy in the dragon quilt lol


----------



## skinhead (Dec 24, 2007)

Matt, that looks awesome. I bet that beast sounds amazing


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 24, 2007)

that's gorgeous, matt.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 24, 2007)

Those Lundgrens are HUGE.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 24, 2007)

SWEET! That looks killer


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm officially jealous. That's so killer. I wish I could afford M7's. ;/


----------



## Edroz (Dec 24, 2007)

Matt, you know the deal, next time you're in town, bring any new gear up with you


----------



## kmanick (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice!!
I want to hear some clips of this beast!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 25, 2007)

msherman said:


> Routed, and Lundgrens installed.
> It doesn`t sound like a Carvin anymore



That looks perfect Mike, thank-you again SO MUCH for accepting this job! It's hard for me to find a guy who I trust with a guitar like that and it looks like I definitely chose the right man for the job! You rock, looking forward to receiving her later this week!  



Edroz said:


> Matt, you know the deal, next time you're in town, bring any new gear up with you



I'm still in PA until next week bro and I'll be taking receipt of this baby on Saturday sometime, so I'll swing by with the guitar in-hand when I grab my Bloody Murder at SoM practice!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 25, 2007)

msherman said:


> Routed, and Lundgrens installed.
> It doesn`t sound like a Carvin anymore



Mike, that looks fantastic! Quick question; do you think there's any issue with routing on a 5-piece neck? Shouldn't be, right? 

I am with Matt on these Carvin pups.....decent for clean and low gain, but they loose a bit with high gain.


----------



## msherman (Dec 25, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Mike, that looks fantastic! Quick question; do you think there's any issue with routing on a 5-piece neck? Shouldn't be, right?



No issue at all with a 5 piece neck. 
You need to use a downward cut spiral bit when opening up the routs to avoid tear-out, and chipping the finish.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2008)

I met up with Mike Sherman today (lucked out and he was helping his best friend move his stuff back up to CT from VA! ) and received my sexy beast with the fresh pickup install and super-clean route job!   It looks absolutely pro, you would think it were stock (how badass would it be if Carvins came with Lundgrens stock? ).

The Lundgren M-7 set is absolutely badass.... extreme note clarity on runs (might be the swamp ash and all that maple helping here too) in both the bridge and neck pickups and sustained chords just crush.  Hopefully I can get a mic/recording setup going soon so I can post some clips.  Here are some newer pics:






































































This guitar started out as a great-looking and great-playing instrument, but now it has tone to match!  Thanks again Mike, you rock sir!


----------



## skinhead (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, that came out very good 

Mike does some awesome works


----------



## Edroz (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, seeing the outdoor shots of that dragonburst, i'd say it's a keeper


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 2, 2008)

If you sell that guitar I'm going to kick your nuts so hard you can taste them.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 2, 2008)

That turned out amazing - sweet ass !


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> If you sell that guitar I'm going to kick your nuts so hard you can taste them.



LOL nope, don't fret Eric!  This guitar is going nowhere.... it's just about perfect for what I want a 7 to do!  I keep the neck pickup in split-coil mode to keep the cleans a bit cleaner/spankier but the bridge is fucking badass!


----------



## kmanick (Jan 2, 2008)

Edroz said:


> wow, seeing the outdoor shots of that dragonburst, i'd say it's a keeper


 
Ya really,
that finish does look really good in natural light.


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2008)

Cleanest Carvin I ever recall seeing.... really reminds me of a JP7 in those pics for some reason..


 @ Mike being uber-badassed!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 2, 2008)

wow. I hate you.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

Omg, that finish is just amazing. And knowing the Lundgrens are in it just make it more sexy. Fuck that's a nice guitar. *jealous*


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Omg, that finish is just amazing. And knowing the Lundgrens are in it just make it more sexy. Fuck that's a nice guitar. *jealous*



  Shouldn't you be busy making me some Zelda music?  <3 You don't have time to post!!! Record!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 2, 2008)

mike sherman is a badass.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 2, 2008)

Shit, dude, even with that monster Carvin in your hands, Mike is way more metal than you. 

But the jean jacket needs a few band logo patches.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Shit, dude, even with that monster Carvin in your hands, Mike is way more metal than you.
> 
> But the jean jacket needs a few band logo patches.



It has "Mike Sherman Custom Guitars" on it.... that's metal enough!


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 2, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> It has "Mike Sherman Custom Guitars" on it.... that's metal enough!



You know what? You're right. I think that trumps just about any other logo out there. 

But a blood stain or two couldn't hurt. Unless, as I suspect, Mike's reached the echelon where other people do his dirty work for him. Damn.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 2, 2008)

oh man. add an ebony fretboard and kill the miniswitches, and that is pretty much exactly what i want my carvin to look like 


so those lundgrens and engl invader must djent like a mofo, but are those pickups very versatile for other styles?

also, plz turn off the flash, guitars look soooo much better with a tripod and no flash (even tho the top looks freggin awesome with the flash on, hahaha)


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> oh man. add an ebony fretboard and kill the miniswitches, and that is pretty much exactly what i want my carvin to look like
> 
> 
> so those lundgrens and engl invader must djent like a mofo, but are those pickups very versatile for other styles?
> ...




The toggles are nice as I can split one pickup or the other (or both) without push-pull pots.  I don't have the Invader anymore (defective to the max ) and I don't play djent-style so I would say yes. The tone from my spidervalve into the orange 4x12 cab is absolutely crushing. With the toggles both set to coil split and the pickup selector in the middle, it can get downright spanky! I dig it!  I really dig the sound of the neck with the coils split too. 

The last pic was taken with no flash, just the blinds opened up.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 2, 2008)

awesome!

that sucks about the invader, are you gonna get another one?

also, i like a clean look without too many controls, plus im not the biggest fan of singlecoils, myself haha. (although the single in the neck of my strat has the best cleans evar haha.)


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> awesome!
> 
> that sucks about the invader, are you gonna get another one?
> 
> also, i like a clean look without too many controls, plus im not the biggest fan of singlecoils, myself haha. (although the single in the neck of my strat has the best cleans evar haha.)



Not right away... probably eventually though.  When they function properly they are badass amps.  The Spidervalve will suffice for now. I need to get my Sherman 7 paid off before I buy anything else. 

I too prefer the look without the mini-toggles but for functionality it's easier to flick a toggle than grab a knob and pull it up for me.  The neck pickup sounds killer split, I was surprised as I didn't think that would work out too well but it did!


----------



## Pablo (Jan 2, 2008)

Dragonburst with birdseye maple board... NOT A BAD CHOICE!!! Amazingly clean routing - I'm sure that beast sounds killer now! Despite living very close to Sweden, I've actually never tried Lundgren's PUs - they are actually fairly expensive over here as well!

I actually still enjoy the Carvin PUs in my 727 - I wonder what I'll do when that obvious sign of insanity fades... I won't rout it, so my best bet will be trimming the base plate of whichever replacement PU i settle on.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## msherman (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Times hanging over lunch with you today, Matt
Thanks going out of your way to hook up with us 

It`s been a fun week as I also had the opertunity to meet Drew in person, over a few beers, of course


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 2, 2008)

msherman said:


> Good Times hanging over lunch with you today, Matt
> Thanks going out of your way to hook up with us
> 
> It`s been a fun week as I also had the opertunity to meet Drew in person, over a few beers, of course



Pleasure was mine bro, glad to see you made it home safe!  Nice to finally meet you after talking to you so much dude!  It was definitely worth the trip and thank-you again SO SO SO much for helping me out with this guitar.... I am absolutely smitten with these pickups!  I'm looking forward to A/B'ing the Sherman with the BKPs to this now... the BKP 6'ers are badass and the M7's are great so I'm curious to see which one I like "best" although I'm putting in a guess that it's going to end up being CLOSE in the end!


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 3, 2008)

fucking awesome dude. That is SUCH a clean route job, it's amazing. Beaut colour.


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 3, 2008)

The whole guitar just looks so damn massive now. Something "Carvin" about it has died forever


----------



## Jason (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike has this look like "I'll beat your ass then drink all your booze in your house and fuck your mother"


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 3, 2008)

wowzers. that's pretty stunning, and i didn't read until after i saw the pictures so i was like "how'd he fit those pickups in there without any work?" Didn't even look like it'd been routed to me.
that finish is nuts, though of course i'd like it to be an ebony board.

i think you're missin out w/ the phase switch. that gets a sound that's just so fuckin odd and distinct i can't see why anyone would pass it up for 10 extra bux.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow that came out really awesome, nice score for sure!


----------



## darren (Jan 3, 2008)

That's looking just incredible. The dragonburst with the maple fretboard is an awesome-looking combination.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> The whole guitar just looks so damn massive now. Something "Carvin" about it has died forever



Yeah, the poor stock tone!   Now the guitar sounds incredible IMHO!!! 




shadowgenesis said:


> i think you're missin out w/ the phase switch. that gets a sound that's just so fuckin odd and distinct i can't see why anyone would pass it up for 10 extra bux.



Not sure if you read through the entire thread but I had ordered it with the phase toggle, they just forgot to drill the hole and install it!  Ah well, not sure how the out of phase tone would work on the Lundgrens, but the coil split definitely owns face.  




Jason said:


> Mike has this look like "I'll beat your ass then drink all your booze in your house and fuck your mother"



Funny you say that, because those were the exact words Mike passed on to our waiter at lunch!  He's one bad mutha... shut yo mouth!  I'm just talkin' about Sherman! 


Thanks again for doing this Mike... I know I keep saying it but SERIOUSLY... you turned a guitar that I liked into a guitar I now LOVE.  Looking forward to hanging out again at NAMM bro!


----------



## msherman (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason said:


> Mike has this look like "I'll beat your ass then drink all your booze in your house and fuck your mother"



I will beat you senseless, and drink all of your booze , but I hand over the "dirty work" for the mothers to JJ


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 3, 2008)

msherman said:


> I hand over the "dirty work" for the mothers to JJ



Who's mom is going to be first?


----------



## Drew (Jan 3, 2008)

msherman said:


> Good Times hanging over lunch with you today, Matt
> Thanks going out of your way to hook up with us
> 
> It`s been a fun week as I also had the opertunity to meet Drew in person, over a few beers, of course



...and a shot of Jager.  Yeah, you've been making the rounds lately... I've still gotta get some pics of that bass up on the net.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2008)

This Carvin looks now just awesome


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 3, 2008)

mind if i ask how much that route work cost ya?
W/ my dimarzios i ground the baseplate and squeeze em in, then screwed them in myself. But it's still a bit tight and it seems like the pickups don't wanna sit parallel to the top of the guitar or the strings, making one coil closer to the strings than the other. And i'm fickle as hell with pickups, so i wanna try some different ones sooner or later. Didn't think it could look that clean!


----------



## Seven (Jan 3, 2008)

That finish is fucking kewl.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well after a lot of thinking I realized I made an error of immense proportions and the Dragonburst 727 is coming back home to papa!  Had to sell a few items but it's well worth it! Lee is totally helping me out by returning her since he's got enough cool 7's in his arsenal that my baby really wasn't getting as much attention as she deserves and I *really* missed having that Lundgren tone around! Plus, all the hard work Mike put into fitting the guitar with the pickups really meant a lot to me and I want to get her back! 

Who could say no to this pretty face:








 

Thanks again Lee, you rock dude!

Between this, my incoming Sherman and the project I'm getting ready to kick off (which is also going to be made of pure win!) I'm going to be a happy camper in the sevenstring department.  Just wanted to share!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 28, 2008)

So I guess I'll be the first in line.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ryan said:


> So I guess I'll be the first in line.



 I hate you.  <3


----------



## kmanick (Jul 28, 2008)

I didn't even know you had sold this.
If you get this urge again PM me.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 28, 2008)

i saw this thread, and i thought you'd ordered another one


----------



## noodles (Jul 28, 2008)

I thought the first rule of gear whoring was to NOT buy back what you sell.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 28, 2008)

Matt, THE GEAR WHORE OF SS.ORG-EAST COAST TEAM! Bow down to his gearwhoreness! 

BTW, can't wait to play this one again!


----------



## Edroz (Jul 28, 2008)

oh, nice!  hopefully you won't sell it again before i get a chance to try out those Lundgrens!


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 28, 2008)

Edroz said:


> oh, nice!  hopefully you won't sell it again before i get a chance to try out those Lundgrens!



you could sell the blue one to me to fund it


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 28, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> you could sell the blue one to me to fund it



 He's not buying it!  Last time he got to play it (at a club) but did not get to plug it in to hear the pickups.  

We'll fix that though, Ed!


----------



## Drew (Jul 29, 2008)

Put me in line too if you sell it again, though I'd pretty much have to route it for an OFR...


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hehe 

It is a damn fine guitar, and the M7's are very ferocious. With an OFR7, it probably could not have been pried from my hands!

Glad it going back home, Matt, was my pleasure to spend time with it.

Lee


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 29, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Hehe
> 
> It is a damn fine guitar, and the M7's are very ferocious. With an OFR7, it probably could not have been pried from my hands!
> 
> ...



Btw, I just want to throw out there how much of an awesome guy Lee is!!! <3 Not only was he kind enough to give her back to me (which honestly, he could have said no if he wanted to) but he shipped it out ridiculously fast and I'll actually have her back in my hands by TOMORROW!!!   Come up to VA and I'll buy you a few rounds dude, you're A-OK in my book!


----------



## msherman (Jul 29, 2008)

Matt, you need a Garcia model


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 29, 2008)

WIN! Does it count since the last name matches?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 30, 2008)

Back in the house! MAN I'm glad to have this back! Almost forgot how great the M7's sound!  We're going to have to schedule that hangout down in the VA area soon as I'll have the 727 AND the Sherman pretty soon!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 4, 2008)

Where is this alleged "Sherman"? Chop chop - pics or it didnt happen!

Lee


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 4, 2008)

It's getting close man!  The weather has not been favorable for spraying so there was a slight delay but it's only a few weeks away!  In the meantime, I'm SO loving having this Carvin back in the house!!!!  Thanks again for helping me out bro!


----------



## noodles (Aug 4, 2008)

Gear whore.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, Yeah - Gah, Matt, you gear WHORE! YoU BaD mAn u g0 N0w!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 4, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Yeah, Yeah - Gah, Matt, you gear WHORE! YoU BaD mAn u g0 N0w!!!!



 Well, what can I say? Where mah bitches?!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey the one on the left is HOT! DibsOMGZ


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Aug 5, 2008)

The Thorn Jr. 90 is my favorite part of that picture. Impressive! 

There is one for sale over at TGP, and we wants it for ourselves (rubs hands greedily).


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 5, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> The Thorn Jr. 90 is my favorite part of that picture. Impressive!
> 
> There is one for sale over at TGP, and we wants it for ourselves (rubs hands greedily).



If you can afford it, mine **MIGHT** be up for sale.  If the MRI bill does in fact fall on me, I don't have much choice as they're looking for payment and that's the only thing I have that I could sell to raise enough cash.  Not sure if you were serious or not...  Btw, I played the one he has, and the hardtail version that I own stomped it!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 25, 2008)

Finally had a sunny day and needed to take pics for other stuff getting ready for sale so I took a few of the Carvin while I had the cooperation of the weather on my side:


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, not bad dude!!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2008)

Man that's hot


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Matt, I was naked with a bowl of jello while holding that axe. Is that wrong? I think private parts may have touched the neck too. KKTHX


----------



## msherman (Aug 26, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Hey Matt, I was naked with a bowl of jello while holding that axe. Is that wrong? I think private parts may have touched the neck too. KKTHX



Thats all you had for it, Lee? I violated it worse when I had it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 26, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Hey Matt, I was naked with a bowl of jello while holding that axe. Is that wrong? I think private parts may have touched the neck too. KKTHX



 As long as you wiped down afterwards....   This guitar is quite sexy, I can't say I blame you!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 26, 2008)

msherman said:


> Thats all you had for it, Lee? I violated it worse when I had it.




Is that the buttocks/guitarneck "credit card swipe" technique you were telling me you did on Matt's new Sherman neck? How do you get the discoloration and "tangyness" out of the frets? (Not that I immediately tried this on a certain blue/green Carvin in question of course.)


----------



## msherman (Aug 26, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Is that the buttocks/guitarneck "credit card swipe" technique you were telling me you did on Matt's new Sherman neck?



That, and using the headstock to fling cat turds out of the litter box.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 26, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Hey Matt, I was naked with a bowl of jello while holding that axe. Is that wrong? I think private parts may have touched the neck too. KKTHX



Matt needed some nut sauce for his Carvin anyway.


----------

